# WESTERN ND Goose Pics



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

Here are a few good pictures from our trip out to WESTERN ND the other weekend. 
Lander
[siteimg]6003[/siteimg]

Death Row
[siteimg]6001[/siteimg]

Back: Larry, Preston, Cory, Luke, Harry
Front: Ryan, Chris, Mad Bomber, Little Man
[siteimg]6000[/siteimg]

Back Flip... I'd give it a 7.5 (didn't stick the landing)
[siteimg]5996[/siteimg]

"Nice pair of honkers you have there." "Pardon me?" "The Geese, They're beautiful"
[siteimg]5997[/siteimg]

He woulda made us 1 over the limit
[siteimg]5993[/siteimg]

Got BB's?  :lol: 
[siteimg]5992[/siteimg]


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

dammmmnnnn Cory, 
looks like an awesome hunt and very nice pics! were takin off tomorrow around noon and i might have to give ya a call on the way there to get some more details on the hunt. think i'm gonna go pick up an early christmas present so i can bring back some good pictures from the weekend!
Nice work again!!


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Ive always wondered what goes through a guys head when he puts the name of the town he is hunting by in the title of his thread... got any GPS coordinates to go with that?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Decoyer said:


> Ive always wondered what goes through a guys head when he puts the name of the town he is hunting by in the title of his thread... got any GPS coordinates to go with that?


Ja,

You'd think that if the guy was guiding, he wouldn't want the area in which he worked overrun with internet scouters.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

And people wonder why their hunting grounds are overrrun with hunters :eyeroll:


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

Nice pics, but why in the world would you possibly post the town? There are so many internet scouters out there looking for exactly this. If you want to go back there in the future years (or anywhere else for that matter) and not have plenty of company, you'll simply say central North Dakota from now on. 
Brady Ness


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

I do my guiding in MN, not ND. The exact spot in minnesota would be North of Roosevelt around Rocky Point. Come on up. The early season hunting up there is GREAT. Good luck finding land.

I didn't exactly think that spot we hunted in ND was what anyone would call "secret". Internet scouters, have at it. If you find the field I hope you bring more than 15 doz deeks because it's tough to compete with 3 other groups in the same field.

On second thought, come to MN, we have a ton of birds around Rochester and Fergus. Its awesome hunting, everyone fills out every day, no matter what. there are banded birds everywhere.

I'll post more photos early next week. I'll include GPS coordinates this time.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It all makes sense now. A Sota and a guide.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

pineislandguide said:


> The exact spot in minnesota would be North of Roosevelt around Rocky Point. Come on up. The early season hunting up there is GREAT. Good luck finding land.
> 
> On second thought, come to MN, we have a ton of birds around Rochester and Fergus. Its awesome hunting, everyone fills out every day, no matter what. .


No actually I would say Rocky Point is just north of Arnesen.. Actually duck hunting over a water spread is better south of Rocky point. Or how About 4 mile bay? or Pineisland (gap), this is huntable, there is actually a water hole right in the middle of it, always full of birds. The point can be good for divers. Dont forget morris point either...

Rochester, thanks for the information on land that you cant get on for a 8 mile radius because its locked up with MORE GUIDES....


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't duck hunt, or hunt geese on the water, but I'm sure that would be good also.

I have heard that the rainy river/pine island/4 mile bay is good for that. Have at it, post some pics and GPS coordinates.



> Actually duck hunting over a water spread is better south of Rocky point.


Where exactly would you duck hunt over a water spread South of rocky point? To my knowledge, the lake is generally North of rocky point. Unless you were talking about SE or SW of Rocky, but then you wouldn't be giving the exact location.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

The goose hunting around STANTON, NORTH DAKOTA was great!!!! Matter or fact, I was just their yesterday and the birds are thick.

_Edited due to insults towards members of Nodak Outdoors_

If YOU can get on land around Stanton swing on out. We hunt OUR own land!!!! I dont care if people show up....competition is fun!!! Its a little ridiculous you guys rip on someone whos just sharing his hunt. Everybody and there brother knows that late season is the best out west....WHY because its the only open water!!!!!! Why do you think we have land out there??? Enjoy the photos!!

Van Wey


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Thanks Van Wey... you've shown us your true intelligence. Here ends the lesson.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Yet another Genious :thumb:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank God there is still some folks with some sanity on here.

Propst to GG, Decoyer and Madison. Chris and the crew spent all fall keeping the internet scouting at bay and here is a nr and a guide dolling out free scouting reports.

Delete this frickin" thread!!!! :******:

Here is an after thought and a thankyou, thanx for showing us your rig. It will come in handy.


----------



## lesserlover1 (Nov 28, 2006)

If you have to use the internet to find geese.you must be a BIG hunter.spend the money on gas and find your own birds.but nice pick's


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i just can't see why everyone is making such a fuss. it is soundind like you guys are going to go and run him off the road when u see his rig?? All this guy did is put some great pics from his hunt and said were it was. what is the problem with that? that is all i am wanting to know, i just don't get why everyone is so grumpy now. It is almost christmas, lets be nice and spread the holiday joy. So share a beer and shoot em up :beer:

thomas


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I talked to that same landowner, we've hunted that field, I don't recall the guy ever saying he had family out in the field. I'm sure you were with Chris and remember us pulling up to your rig when you were in the field.

We've had to scout double hard this year with all the pressure, highest I've seen in 14 years on the river.

Double edge sword here, I don't win either way. I don't want to over-censor but I can't blame guys for not wanting their spots posted up for the world to see. Try to stay a bit more general instead of exact in posts and I'm sure everything can appreciate the post without friction.


----------

